# Jens Voigt coming to NJ



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Rep Night is tomorrow! We have representatives from all of the top cycling brands attending. Come out and enjoy a night focused on everything cycling. We now have over $7000 worth of raffle prizes to give away. If you haven't been to one of our Rep Nights before, this is the year to come. 

Tickets are available at Eventbrite. *For those who do not have tickets we will be charging $10 at the door. A portion of the proceeds will go to JORBA *. 


*Jens Voigt* is our special guest this year. We will be having a Q & A session with him. Anyone who purchases a jersey will be able to get it signed by Jens after the Q & A. We have to limit the signatures to people that purchase jerseys. Trek Factory Racing jerseys will be $110 for the current year and $80 for last year's. 

Rep Night Schedule

6:30pm - 7:00pm Expo open

7:00pm - 7:30pm Door prize raffles

7:30pm - 8:00pm Jens Voigt and Marty Q & A

8:00pm - 8:30 Expo - Pat Povilaitis "The Human Vise"

8:30pm - 9:30 More raffles - Jens autograph Session - Must purchase a jersey

9:30 - Rep Night concludes. 




Remember Rep Night is not at the store this year. This year we are having the show at Skylands at Randolph. The address is 792 New Jersey 10, Randolph, NJ . Light snacks will be provided and a cash bar. 


We look forward to seeing everyone tomorrow. This will be an amazing event!


Marty's Reliable Cycle Presents Rep Night with Jens Voigt 
Hosted by Marty's Reliable Cycle 
Tuesday, February 10, 2015 from 6:30 PM to 9:30 PM (EST) 
*Skylands At Randolph, 792 New Jersey 10, Randolph, NJ 07869*


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

It was an awesome event! Lots of fun.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Pics:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157650691142406/

The Marty's Logo
Marty's Reliable Cycle 2015 Rep Night 3 by elejaces, on Flickr

The guy that built the wheelset for my MTB, as well as the one that fits me to my bikes 
Marty's Reliable Cycle 2015 Rep Night 5 by elejaces, on Flickr

A small gift
Marty's Reliable Cycle 2015 Rep Night 96 by elejaces, on Flickr

there's me in the second row
Marty's Reliable Cycle 2015 Rep Night 121 by elejaces, on Flickr

Human Vise, Mountain Biker, Randolph store customer
Marty's Reliable Cycle 2015 Rep Night 135 by elejaces, on Flickr


----------

